# Lighting question



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Have any of yall tried to change the color of your lens on the metal halide or halogen fixtures? I know the HPS fixtures put out more of a yellow colored light while the MH or halogens are more of a white light. Is this the reason they possibly cut the murkier water better (yellow colored light)? Kind of like using amber lensed glasses.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on guys I know some of yall have an opinion on this.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i run halos on my rig and have never tried a different color lense. i can see where it would make sense but dont have any experiance with it to say if it will work or not. one way to find out...try it and see


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

My fishing partner recently swapped to HPS lights. I don't know about changing the lenses on Halogens but I know I LOVE his HPS lights. I hate fishing with him nowb/c I don't want to use my boat anymore. Those HPS lights are the real deal! I'm not sure if its the color of the light that helps the HPS lights cut dirty water better or not but they are worth the money in my opinion. By the way, I'd be interested to see the results if you give the expieriment a try!!:toast


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

I pulled this off a website.....<P align=center>Metal Halide vs. High Pressure Sodium

Metal halide lighting differs from High Pressure Sodium (HPS) in the color and quality of light delivered. Metal halide is a highly efficient light source capable of delivering a white light in the range of 2700 to 5500 Kelvin with typical CRIs in the mid-60s to mid-70s. Some lamp chemistries even obtain CRIs in the 80s. In contrast, high pressure sodium lamps yield yellow lighting (2200K) and have a very poor color rendering index of 22. 

HPS lamps are available in color-corrected versions that shorten their life and only slightly improve color temperature. Even with greatly improved CRIs, the color temperature still delivers yellow light. This color limitation is present because the HPS lamp generates light through the excitation of sodium. Metal halide lamps, on the other hand, generate light through the excitation of 2 to 5 different chemicals in the arc tube. In addition, the exclusive _Uni-Form_ formed body arc tube is a newly-designed, compact light source sculpted to follow the physical shape of the arc itself. The precise geometry of this unique arc tube, accurately reproducible from lamp to lamp, produces a metal halide lamp of greater efficiency, improved color uniformity, and longer life. 

By varying the blend of chemicals in the arc tube, metal halide engineers are able to alter the characteristics of the light output. This flexibility in design makes metal halide so versatile. White light is a very important attribute of metal halide technology, because it is the closest to the natural sunlight that people prefer. 

A number of independent research projects compare each option under low light levels and provide solid, reliable information to support the concept that the color of light strongly influences human perception. In fact, the sensitivity of the eye to different colors determines the true or effective lumen output of a lamp. The visual effectiveness of white metal halide light with a high blue/green content is shown to increase in reduced light while it decreases for the yellow light of sodium sources.

High pressure sodium has been used for years in less color critical applications such as parking lot and roadway lighting. Applications more sensitive to color have used metal halide. The availability of lower wattage metal halide lamps and the revolutionary _Uni-Form _pulse start system technology has greatly increased its application in indoor and outside commercial and industrial environments. Many applications, such as security and parking garage lighting, now use metal halide instead of HPS. HPS is used today mainly in areas where color temperature and color rendition are less important (i.e. warehouses, street lighting, security lighting). Metal halide is applicable in a wide range of commercial, industrial and municipal spaces and offers an excellent quality of light. 

Studies show that people generally prefer to work and live in a white light environment, a fact that itself explains the dramatic shift toward metal halide. 



http://www.venturelighting.com/techcenter/lamps/metal_halide_101.htm


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a little something I found that has the information for the wattage of the light with the lumens it puts out.

http://www.cfa.harvard.edu/nelpag/lamps.html


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

The lens on the hps lights are clear just like the halos, the light makes the difference in the color. I would think any type of color on a halo lens would burn off, the halos get 800 degrees in seconds.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking more on the line of colored glass, not tinted.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Changing the color of the lens would probably make a difference. I used to run halos but never tried any colored filters. I would like to hear the results from anybody who has tried this or is planning to try it. As I have said before the halos will work fine but one ofthe main reasons I swapped to HPS is because of they only draw a fraction of the amperage of halos and run a hell of a lot cooler, not to mention their benefits in less than perfect water conditions. I can now run all night on 1 gallon of gas in the genny compared to about 4-5 with the halos. This took a tremendous strain off of the generator and in the long run will probably prolong its life as well. Not to mention that the noise from the generator is nothing more than a hum compared to its previuos roar!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you guys think if a colored glass was available to replace the factory ones in our Halogens, would it reduce the life of them as in fishinfever's article?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

the colored glass is not going to have any effect of the lifespan of the bulbs. what the article is talking about is a special bulb for the HPS lights that puts out a more white light instead of the amber light and the bulb itself has a shorter lifespan. atleast thats my understanding of it.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That makes sense. The guy that bought my 12v lights told me to wear my Costas or any polorized glasses and it should cut the glare. I would think you might not see a Flounder or two doing that. Do you guys think it would comprimise the vision?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have already tried that just to see what it was like. Result: couldn't see shit!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/12/2008)*I have already tried that just to see what it was like. *Result: couldn't see shit*!!!


LMAO!!! i was wondering about that....wearing sunglasses as night just didnt make much sense to me...glad to have that confirmed now


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking it would be like too!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They cut out the glare from Ultraviolet light, not Incandescent light. Not to mention its like sticking your head in a bag!!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/12/2008)*I have already tried that just to see what it was like. Result: couldn't see shit!!!


Five Prongs, You have GOT to promise that you'll wear your sunglasses the next time we go!! I promise not to laugh (too much). That way maybe you'll stop stealing fish off my side of the boat.:doh J/K


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Shiznik (8/12/2008)*That makes sense. The guy that bought my 12v lights told me to wear my Costas or any polorized glasses and it should cut the glare. I would think you might not see a Flounder or two doing that. Do you guys think it would comprimise the vision?




I haven't done it, but a buddy of mine did on my boat.



He said he could see much better, but here is the difference.



He used polarized Yellow shooting glasses.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Shiznik (8/12/2008)*That makes sense. The guy that bought my 12v lights told me to wear my Costas or any polorized glasses and it should cut the glare. I would think you might not see a Flounder or two doing that. Do you guys think it would comprimise the vision?
> ...


the yellow lenses make much more sense then darker sun glasses.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (8/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (8/13/2008)*
> ...


Now that yall mention it, years ago my daddy bought a pair of night driving glasses that had yellow lenses like shooting glasses. Supposed to help with headlight glare. If I remember correctly he said that they did help a little but everything was to YELLOW!!! But keep in mind that these were not high dollar glasses. I think that they came off of the dollar rack at a convenience store so you couldn't expect much. A pair of good shooting glasses might help.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

I know alot of you guys have been concerned with the amp draw of the HPS. If you can get the multi-tap ballastyou could actually run those lights on 240v instead of 120v. This will cut your amp draw in half.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishnfever (8/13/2008)*I know alot of you guys have been concerned with the amp draw of the HPS. If you can get the multi-tap ballastyou could actually run those lights on 240v instead of 120v. This will cut your amp draw in half.


a lot of us run the 2000w inverter generators that dont put out 240v. but i have been reading where a lot are running caps and that cuts the amp draw down considerably!


----------

